# How to connect Altec Lansing 5.1 Speakers to DVD Player?



## a_to_z123 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

Today I thought of connecting my Altec Lansing VS3251E 5.1 speakers of my PC to my Philips DVD player which has 5.1 channel output.

But the thing is how to do that??

The speakers have only 3 input wires whereas the DVD player has 6 different outputs for each speaker.

Is it possible to do so or do I have to buy some connector or converter?

Please help me out guys!!


----------



## awww (Aug 20, 2009)

DVDplayersusually have pins for woofer,center,right front,left front,
rear left,and rear right speakers
while your speaker may only have pins
for woofer,left,and right speakers
take a look at the pin markings it should be easy with most speakers or refer to the manual if you are still confused.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well mate that's what I'm saying that my speakers have got only *3 inputs through TRS connectors*



> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS_connector



and my DVD player has got *6 outputs through RCA jacks*



> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCA_connector




So that's basically the question. How to connect them??
Is there any way??


----------



## dpuk (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi! I'll tell you how to do it. It's possible.

Your dvd players has 6 RCA outputs, one for each channel.
The Channels being:
1. front left
2. front right
3. rear left
4. real right
5. center
6. sub woofer

Your speakers can take input from the three 3.5mm jacks.
the three 3 jacks which take input are 
1. left+right front
2. left+right rear
3. center+subwoofer

All you need is 3 cables/connectors which have 2 male RCA at one end and 1 female 3.5mm at the other. 
Example : *www.techcables.com/6-inch-3-5mm-stereo-female-to-2-rca-male-y-cable-p-42.html

Just put the 2 male RCA's into the dvd player and the corresponding speaker's wire into the cable's female 3.5mm plug. Do this with all the 3 cables and you'll have yourself a 5.1 speaker setup with your dvd player and computer 5.1 speakers. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thx mate! that was enlightening! 

Well one last thing....
Front L/R & Rear L/R can be identified easily and put into their respective sockets.

But with Suboofer+Center, which one will work as L and which one will work as R??

Do you have any idea or shall I do it with hit and trial?? 

Thanks a lot once again!!


----------



## dpuk (Aug 22, 2009)

Hit and trail man, maximum 2 tries. 

Do post the results after you try out the whole thing.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Okies man... It'll take me some time until I go again to Nehru Place and find those cables, but I'll surely update with the results!! 
Thx man!!


----------

